# Scope Of landscaping Business in Dubai



## Cancerion (May 25, 2012)

HI Dear All..
Can somebody guide me about the scope of starting a landscaping company in dubai? Is the business there in Dubai?


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Doubtful

Almost all garden work is dominated by low paid Asian workers.

Happy to be proved wrong but (for example) a friend of ours pays a guy 200Dhs a Month to water their garden (every other day) and mow the grass once or twice a week.

He knocked on their door and gave this figure as his rate, so not even negotiated down....

Appreciate this is different from landscaping, but gives some perspective at least.


----------



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

Well I really struggled to find a landscaping company to redo my irrigation system manned by someone that can speak english and when I eventually did, the guy came out, quoted on the irrigation system and some soft landscaping to the value of dhs3500. I accepted the quite then was told the job was too small and worth his while . 

So there I would imagine there is an opportunity for you to start a landscaping company.


----------



## Cancerion (May 25, 2012)

Confiture said:


> Doubtful
> 
> Almost all garden work is dominated by low paid Asian workers.
> 
> ...


Thanks for giving me a picture of maintenance scope of work. Some friends of mine also told me the same about garden maintenance works.


----------



## Cancerion (May 25, 2012)

s&s said:


> Well I really struggled to find a landscaping company to redo my irrigation system manned by someone that can speak english and when I eventually did, the guy came out, quoted on the irrigation system and some soft landscaping to the value of dhs3500. I accepted the quite then was told the job was too small and worth his while .
> 
> So there I would imagine there is an opportunity for you to start a landscaping company.


Most of the landscaping people are not well trained in the field as i understand. You have still the problem with your irrigation system or sorted out now?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Trouble or not... when you have the option of hiring proper people who know what they are doing for a job for 3000, or ten guy crew w a manager/supervisor who says "Oh YES sir, will be very nice, pretty for just you as best customer" and is 500..... 

People pay the 500 and get ok, but bit crap... but is kind of ok. Pretty much, Dubai in a nutshell.


----------



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

Well, I'm not prepared to pay any amount of money for crap, little or a lot. That's the biggest problem with dubai, people pay for crap so that's what you get.

If any person in any business or industry could provide an actual service that's up to scratch they would be a millionaire!!! Because if there is one thing that there is very little is in Dubai , it customer service! 

Let that be your starting block, customer service and as word spreads, you should do very well. 

Good luck


----------



## Cancerion (May 25, 2012)

s&s said:


> Well, I'm not prepared to pay any amount of money for crap, little or a lot. That's the biggest problem with dubai, people pay for crap so that's what you get.
> 
> If any person in any business or industry could provide an actual service that's up to scratch they would be a millionaire!!! Because if there is one thing that there is very little is in Dubai , it customer service!
> 
> ...


Really Thanks Dear. I got the key........


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

At the same time remember many (if not most) westerners often don't own their homes here and rent is frozen for only two years. These factors also contribute why most will spend the 500 against the 3000. Not to mention the cost of DEWA in villas.


----------

